
Britain enjoying 'digital boom' - kkim
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/6959864.stm
======
chmac
But apparently we're still way behind Europe in terms of speed...
<http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/6041446.stm>

24Mbps is standard in France apparently, I need to get myself to Paris! :)

